# Edge Reboot Loop - Systemwide Problem?



## d-_-b (8 mo ago)

My Edge got caught in a bootloop overnight. I called TiVo Support and they indicated that there is a known issue with Edge DVRs that would cause a bootloop and that it might take 1-2 weeks to fully resolve.

Is anyone else with an Edge having bootloop issues? I'd like to try to corroborate what they're saying because everything else about this problem says bad hard drive...


----------



## long (8 mo ago)

Yeah, same boat here. Installed my "factory renewed" Edge last Wednesday running 21.11.1.v9. Sometime between then and last Friday it upgraded to 21.11.1.v14. At some point after that it entered a reboot loop where it gets to the 'serious error detected' screen and reboots after that continuously. I was just told they are "working on it" with no fix ETA. Really curious to see how this plays out.


----------



## d-_-b (8 mo ago)

Well, I'm glad it's not just me. And at least I still have my old Roamio Pro to move the service to.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks. Just checked my version. It is v14 with some more letters and numbers afterwards. So far, I am not noticing anything like that.
Just what we need after the not connecting to wi-fi automatically.


----------



## travisd (Feb 1, 2004)

Recently got the Edge for Cable at the very end of the All-in for $50 upgrade offer to pre-emptively replace my old (but still working) Premieres. Worked well for about a week or so, then started spontaneously rebooting. No on-screen errors or anthing - just after 5-10 minutes the screen goes blank. If it happened while in a menu it would tend to freeze. Still no error. 

Did a factory reset, and all of the recommended troubleshooting steps - after a factory reset, skipping the Cablecard setup even (and leaving the card out), it still does it. Have a new unit on the way - will see what happens with that one. 

I was also seeing periodic popups about the cablecard pairing - even though I did that with Comcast, it's possible they screwed something up, but all tuners were otherwise working fine. That's why I left the CC out after the full reset, to eliminate that as a potential cause. 

I didn't keep track of what software it originally shipped with. Since it worked fine at first, it's possible that it got upgraded after working fine at first.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

@travisd while I didn't have your issue, yet, I had wi-fi not connecting on its own issue then all fell apart, sort of.
You are in for a trip with this exchange for another Edge.
They charge your CC as they ship, then perhaps a monthly fee for service so you can transfer stuff if you have anything on your existing Edge. The service can be canceled and refunded if within the first month. Then you ship it back. Then it takes at least 10 days after they sign for it when it arrives and send you email that they got it. Then you wait for the refund for that charge that I still don't have after 2 weeks of their acknowledgement.

addendum Jun 6: they have not even processed or attempted to credit me yet


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

My Edge is running 21.11.1.v14-USM-12-D6F without problems.


----------



## mark.havlek (7 mo ago)

This appears to be a major problem, one that TiVo introduced through piss poor software QA. It is also an issue that they are currently still investigating, with no ETA on a fix. It has effectively neutered my Edge and made it a single tuner cable box with a guide that is over 21 hours out of date. Customer Service tech just said to me that I will be notified "if" they come up with a fix, hopefully that was a mistake.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

mark.havlek said:


> This appears to be a major problem, one that TiVo introduced through piss poor software QA. It is also an issue that they are currently still investigating, with no ETA on a fix. It has effectively neutered my Edge and made it a single tuner cable box with a guide that is over 21 hours out of date. Customer Service tech just said to me that I will be notified "if" they come up with a fix, hopefully that was a mistake.


Did Tivo admit this? Curious why some work and others do not


----------



## mark.havlek (7 mo ago)

charlesj said:


> Did Tivo admit this? Curious why some work and others do not


Yes, the admitted this is a "known issue" and they are working on it. Though the customer service team has no information on it given it has been going on several weeks now I have to question the urgency at TiVo on fixing this.

They are not admitting it was piss poor software QA, no company would ever admit that.......


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

My parents Edge seems to be caught in this reboot loop now. It is at the summer home and started earlier this week. After trying a few things I called support and they told me to unplug the ethernet cable and see if it comes up without rebooting and to contact them again with the results. Hmmm so something is potentially messed up when the box phones home after it loads? UGH. After the fiasco with too many devices on my own account last fall, I am seriously annoyed with TiVo at the moment.


----------



## mark.havlek (7 mo ago)

Hippster said:


> My parents Edge seems to be caught in this reboot loop now. It is at the summer home and started earlier this week. After trying a few things I called support and they told me to unplug the ethernet cable and see if it comes up without rebooting and to contact them again with the results. Hmmm so something is potentially messed up when the box phones home after it loads? UGH. After the fiasco with too many devices on my own account last fall, I am seriously annoyed with TiVo at the moment.


It appears to be what I would call a severe bug, but what TiVo calls a "known issue". Sorry but something that severely impacts the device functionality is not an "issue". I have about one day of guide left now, and no way to update it. Though the guide is sort of useless as the rebooting caused the clock to be off by about 21 hours, so we cannot record anything anyway.

Welcome the 1980s, we just channel surf on one tuner and see what is actually on now. And do not get me started on their Customer Support, or lack thereof......


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

Did you folks know that Tivo farms out their customer support to this outfit;




*Xperi Customer Support (Do Not Reply) [email protected] via *


This was the email address on email I received when I asked where my refund is after a month when it was supposed to have been processed.


----------



## mark.havlek (7 mo ago)

charlesj said:


> Did you folks know that Tivo farms out their customer support to this outfit;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xperi owns Tivo, they even changed the name and logo on the Tivo buildings in San Jose to Xperi.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

mark.havlek said:


> It appears to be what I would call a severe bug, but what TiVo calls a "known issue". Sorry but something that severely impacts the device functionality is not an "issue". I have about one day of guide left now, and no way to update it. Though the guide is sort of useless as the rebooting caused the clock to be off by about 21 hours, so we cannot record anything anyway.
> 
> Welcome the 1980s, we just channel surf on one tuner and see what is actually on now. And do not get me started on their Customer Support, or lack thereof......


Indeed a "known issue" uh no this is a showstopper bug as in the service is completely unusable at the moment.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

According to tivo.com. Will try this. Sounds odd.

EDIT: At least on the edge, talking my dad through this, we deleted the entire recently deleted folder under my shows. That isn't the true "history" though but that is a list and doesn't have a folder. In any case before I had him plug the ethernet conection back in, we went to the network screen ready to force a connection to TiVo, which we then did. It got through starting to load data and rebooted. Back in the reboot loop so this "workaround" either we did wrong or has no effect. :/


TiVo EDGE may reboots when connected to the networkTiVo Experience 4Workaround:

Access your recording history
Clear the recently deleted folder


----------



## mark.havlek (7 mo ago)

Hippster said:


> According to tivo.com. Will try this. Sounds odd.
> 
> EDIT: At least on the edge, talking my dad through this, we deleted the entire recently deleted folder under my shows. That isn't the true "history" though but that is a list and doesn't have a folder. In any case before I had him plug the ethernet conection back in, we went to the network screen ready to force a connection to TiVo, which we then did. It got through starting to load data and rebooted. Back in the reboot loop so this "workaround" either we did wrong or has no effect. :/
> 
> ...


I have tried that and it did not help, the Edge still hung and then rebooted.


----------



## travisd (Feb 1, 2004)

charlesj said:


> @travisd while I didn't have your issue, yet, I had wi-fi not connecting on its own issue then all fell apart, sort of.
> You are in for a trip with this exchange for another Edge.
> They charge your CC as they ship, then perhaps a monthly fee for service so you can transfer stuff if you have anything on your existing Edge. The service can be canceled and refunded if within the first month. Then you ship it back. Then it takes at least 10 days after they sign for it when it arrives and send you email that they got it. Then you wait for the refund for that charge that I still don't have after 2 weeks of their acknowledgement.
> 
> addendum Jun 6: they have not even processed or attempted to credit me yet


Followup - the swap wasn't that bad really. The new unit is working great - no reboots, no CableCard issues, and it seems to be connecting to the hardwire network drop just fine now. 

Based on bank transactions, it was 15 days between them charging for the advance replacement, and refunding after receiving the return, and some of that was me getting around to packing and shipping the old unit. I could have packed and shipped it immediately (before receiving the replacement) if I felt motivated enough. No issues with service charges since I have All-In. 

What's the market like for Lifetime Premieres now?


----------



## mark.havlek (7 mo ago)

I have a call next week with their Executive Response Team, I sent a couple of emails to the CEO of Experi and the second one copied several other C level execs. Hey it worked, I got a reply from their ERT, yeah it is a stupid name. I will update once I talk to them.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

Please let us know how that goes. My dad is pretty livid that his expensive cable subscription is useless at the moment and wants TiVo to compensate for the downtime on an issue they are clearly responsible for.


----------



## mark.havlek (7 mo ago)

Well that was sort of a waste of time, the gal that called me just kept on with the company line. Though she did say they are testing a fix internally but had no details or ETA for the fix to come out. 

Meanwhile, I am setting up a new DVR using the Channels software. It is up and running on my NAS now, though will only record streaming channels until the SiliconDust HD Homerun Prime tuner arrives tomorrow and I get it installed.


----------



## mark.havlek (7 mo ago)

Hmm, there may be some light at the end of the tunnel. I am running a test for Tivo Engineering, and was able to download a patch that has stopped the problem for now though I think it is not a fix. My Edge has booted up, is connected to Ethernet, and has reset the clock and is downloading the Guide. 

Now for the bad news, based on the instructions they gave me, I am really not sure they even understand the problem. But I will keep slogging through this and see if they can sort out is going on.


----------

